# Picked up a few new fish, help with ID on one.



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

So I bought me a few new fish yesterday. I know what most of them are, but I do have this first one that I'm not sure what it is.

I got them small so they'd fit in with my other smaller ones and can watch them grow. Plus they are a lot cheaper that way, HA.

This is the one that I'm not sure what he is. ???

















Red Empress (I'm told its male, can see a little blue coming through)









OB Peacock









Blue Ahli









Thanks..!!

-Wes


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Aulonocara baenschi.

The blue ahli is a Scieanochromis fryeri.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

So its not the Ahli? Humm..

Thanks for the info..!


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

blue ahli is a trade name for Scieanochromis fryeri (the scientific name)


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

lilscoots said:


> blue ahli is a trade name for Scieanochromis fryeri (the scientific name)


Yes, it is a name used for fryeri, though it is confusing as there is an ahli, that is completely different fish.


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Oh ok.. Thats cool then.. I understand the trade name / scientific name thing.. just wanted to make sure I was calling it correct. Thanks again..!


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Well someone turned on the Aulonocara baenschi. Got home yesterday and he was beat to near death. wth... had already been in there 3 days with no problems. Anyway, put him in a 10g to see if he'd live and this morning was not looking so good. I'm sure he'll be gone by days end. Love cichlids, but really pisses me off when they do this. O'well I guess.. : (


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

What else do you have in the tank?


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

These..

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=257921

I don't have the Texas any more..


----------

